# Forza's trip to Barcelona!



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

#1









#2









#3









#4










#5









#6









#7









#8











#9










#10










#11









#12









#13









#14









#15









#16









#17










#18










#19









#20









#21









#22









#23









#24









#25









#26










#27









#28









#29









#31









#32









#34









#35









#36









#37









#38









#39









#40









#41









#42









#43









#44









#45










Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Your photos are great, Forza!!
kay:
Did you like BCN?
:?
ThankS
:wink2:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

FORZA!!!!!!!!!!! :applause:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Beautiful!
Looks like Athens!


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I love Gaudí


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Beautiful!
> Looks like Athens!


:crazy:
Not really...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

From the air it does!


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Actually in this picture Barcelona looks like Athens very much.










Maybe because it is the most vague one out of all :rofl:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

lol, I swear it does! If this pic was put in an Athens Thread:









I wouldnt argue. Except it has abit more red in it thats all!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, one of these mega-hyped cities, right...? They're getting on my nerves...

j/k.
Really cool pictures of a fantastic city.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I don't know what you guys have... Barcelona's center is totally different from Athens - okay it has also a big density of 7-8 floors blocks, but Athens is QUADRAD, Barcelona mostly OCTAGONAL constructions. Barcelona has more brownish/redish architecture, Athens white. Superficial it may look as similar as Paris to London for some people, but it's definitly not...


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

You're right with all that stuff but I can't think of any city outside the Spanish spoken world which looks more like Barcelona than Athens



Oh yes, which of these pictures would be the best for the UPC?


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

25 or 42..


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Beautiful!
> Looks like Athens!


Why does EVERY comment of yours have to involve Greece?

In another thread, you said that Buenos Aires looks like a mix of Athens and Australia! :crazy:

Athens looks NOTHING like Barcelona. Both are Mediterranean cities that have hosted the Olympics. The similarities end there.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Great pics Forza! Did you take them?? Or are you still not photographing


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Soufian said:


> Great pics Forza! Did you take them?? Or are you still not photographing


I wasn't really into photographing before I went to Barcelona but I decided to give it a shot since I recently came in the UPC. I think I will make some series about my own town in a few days/weeks/months/years.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Great pictures Forza. :drool:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

DonQui said:


> Why does EVERY comment of yours have to involve Greece?
> 
> In another thread, you said that Buenos Aires looks like a mix of Athens and Australia! :crazy:
> 
> Athens looks NOTHING like Barcelona. Both are Mediterranean cities that have hosted the Olympics. The similarities end there.


I was comparing and I have only done it about Once or twice. 
To me, BCN looks like Athens from Above, I never said it did from Street level. 

Its the density of the apartment blocks. Barcelona is just more red.
You dont have to agree, but thats just my opinion and from a few air angles I believe it looks like Athens (even the landscape)


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Athens is more similar to Valencia than to BCN.
:yes:


----------

